
New Radiohead Video done with Live Data - Google Code - dbreunig
http://code.google.com/creative/radiohead/viewer.html
======
tlrobinson
Really freakin cool. They give you the raw data to visualize on your own, and
some sample code written in Processing.

I couldn't get the Processing code to work correctly, so I ported it an OpenGL
app on the iPhone...

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZx-h4SbfdQ>

------
brandonkm
This is awesome. Leave it to a band like radiohead to continue to push the
envelope into ground breaking music video ventures like this.

------
bbgm
This has to be among the cooler things I have seen. Really like what
Radiohead, Trent Reznor, etc are doing. In the synth community, there are
quite a few programmers developing synths, scripting various sampling engines
etc. Hopefully more of them (the lesser known ones) will get some props for
their coding skills

